# Eclipse: Visual Editor und Layoutmanager



## Mr. Floppy (4. Okt 2004)

hi,

die einzigen layouts (zum ausrichten der dialogelemente)
die bei mir korrekt funktionieren sind flow- und borderlayout.

beim gridlayout kann ich z.b. nur die rows und nicht die
columns einstellen, das ignoriert er total und ich kann daher
auch keine buttons platzieren wie ich das will, das selbe bei
gridbaglayout.

hat da jemand tips ?

mfg


----------



## ak (4. Okt 2004)

Diese Probleme sollten laut JavaMagazin in den Versinen vor dem Release aufgetreten sein. Hast du die neuste Version? 
Wenn ja, dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen, da ich den Gui-Builder vom JBuilder nehme und derzeit sehr zufrieden damit bin.


----------



## Guest (15. Okt 2004)

Bei mir funktionieren alle Layoutmanager einwandfrei. (Eclipse 3.0 und VE 1.0)
Wichtig ist natürlich das man weiß wie die entsprechenden Manger funktionieren, um sie auch
in VE verstehen und benutzen zu können.


----------

